# FNZ 45 Tactical, What a beast!



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Been wanting another .45 to keep my CZ 97 company. I know it's heresy but just not a fan of the 1911 platform. Came across a deal on the FN 45 tactical that was hard to pass up. 20% off PLUS a rebate in the form of a Vortex red dot!

Gun features raised night sights for using with a suppressor. Gun is already milled to accept a variety of RMR sights and they should co-witness with the raised night sights already on the pistol.

Did I mention it comes with threaded barrel? Has a rail underneath forward slide for mounting a night light. Has an interesting combination safety AND decocker in same lever.

Holds 15 + 1 in chamber. Crazy capacity for a .45. I have about 200 rounds thru it and it's been a great shooter I'm not quite as accurate with it as with my Cajunized CZ97 .45 but just need a little more practice. The gun's really not a "bullseye" gun , IMO but more of a home defense type nightstand gun , which is where it'll be. Comes with a really cool case, 3 mags, several back straps and mounts for different RMR's.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice Mike. That's a whole lot of pow pow.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

been wanting one of those for some time... could never justify the price though..Sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like it and the RMR would be a nice addition.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I just bought a vanilla (non Tactical) FNX-45 a couple of months ago. Great pistol, especially brand new for $482+ shipping & FFL xfer. Shoots nice, but can be a little finicky on ammo as compared to my 1911s. I'm certain it's a matter of break-in. I only have about 400 rounds through it.

I picked up some TruGlo Brite-Site TFX Pro sights for it that s/b here on Friday. I'd try them this weekend, but I'm off to Padre Island National Seashore to chase jacks & bull reds in the surf with my 10 wt fly rod!


----------

